# I&D-brain dead this



## alices (Sep 24, 2010)

i seem to be brain dead this a.m. can someone please help me on this.
dr went to do an I&D on a pt when she placed the local anesthesia the abcess burst open and drained spontaneously she expressed the rest out and then packed it, She didn't incise she didn't aspirate so what procedure would I use if any, and if none since she the DR placed the local injection can I give her that? thanks to everyone for all the help...alice


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 5, 2010)

I would still bill the 10060. Even though it spontaneously burst, she gave the injection, expressed what pus was left, and placed packing. JMO


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi..

I Think we should not bill 10060. To code 10060 "The abscess  is opened with a surgical instrument, allowing the contents to drain. The lesion may be curetted and irrigated. The physician leaves the surgical wound open to allow for continued drainage",Since it should not be billed we can code for the local injection if needed. Ur thoughts.............


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 5, 2010)

so you think it should be included in the E&M? It makes sense, really. I guess the facility can just charge for the packing supplies, right? (I do both pro & fac sides)


----------

